# مومياء حتشبسوت .....تم اٍكتشافها !



## قلم حر (27 يونيو 2007)

المصريون يتعرفون على أشهر ملكة بتاريخهم
1935 (GMT+04:00) - 26/06/07






زاهي سيعقد مؤتمرا الأربعاء لعرض الكشف الجديد
-----------------------------------------------------​*القاهرة، مصر(CNN)-- أعلن علماء مصريات أنّهم تعرفوا بصورة مؤكدة على مومياء حتشبسوت أشهر ملكة حكمت مصر القديمة بعد العثور عليها في مقبرة في وادي الملوك.*
وقالت أسوشيتد برس إنه من المقرر أن يعقد رئيس المجلس الأعلى للآثار في مصر زاهي حواس مؤتمرا صحفيا في القاهرة الأربعاء يعرض فيه مجسما علميا للملكة.
وقال حواس إنّ الأمر يتعلق بأضخم كشف في تاريخ مصر."
وقال مراقبون إنّ الكشف على درجة كبيرة من الأهمية لأنه على الأقل الأبرز منذ اكتشاف مقبرة الملك توت عنخ امون.
ومومياء حتشبسوت هي إحدى اثنتين عثر عليهما عام 1903 في مقبرة صغيرة يعتقد أنها تخص مرضعة حتشبسوت.
وتكهن العديد من علماء المصريات على مر السنين بأن احدى المومياوين تخص الملكة التي حكمت مصر القديمة في الفترة بين عام 1503 و1482 قبل الميلاد.
وتكهنت عالمة المصريات اليزابيث توماس قبل سنوات عديدة بأن احدى المومياوين هي حتشبسوت لان وضع الذراع اليمنى فوق صدر المرأة يشير الى أنها ملكة.
وربما تكون مومياؤها أخفيت في المقبرة لحفظها بعد وفاتها لان ربيبها وخليفتها تحتمس الثالث حاول طمس كل ما يذكر بها.
والملكة ماعت كا رع حتشبسوت ( - 1482 ق.م.) هي خامس فراعنة الأسرة الثامنة عشر، وحكمت من 1503 ق.م. حتى 1482 ق.م. وتميز في عهدها قوة الجيش و البناء والرحلات التي قامت بها.
وهى الإبنة الكبرى لفرعون مصر الملك تحتمس الأول وأمها الملكة أحمس وكان أبوها الملك قد أنجب ابنا غير شرعى هو تحتمس الثاني وقد قبلت الزواج منه على عادة الأسر الملكية ليتشاركا معا في الحكم بعد موته، وذلك حلا لمشكلة وجود وريث شرعي له.
وتركت هذه الملكة تركت ألغازا كثيرة وأسرارا وربما يكون أكثر تلك الألغاز إثارة شخصية " سنموت " ذلك المهندس الذى بنى لها معبدها الشهير في الدير البحري والذى منحته 80 لقبا وكان مسئولا عن رعاية ابنتها الوحيدة وقد بلغ من حبه لمليكته أن حفر نفقا بين مقبرتها ومقبرته.


----------



## alhor (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مومياء حتشبسوت .....تم اٍكتشافها !*


أكتشاف مذهل ولسة الأرض ياما خافية كنوز


شكرا لك ياقلم حر على الموضوع 

:16_14_21:  لك

اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة  من الموضوع حتى يتكلل التعب بالنجاح

تحياتى​


----------



## nonogirl89 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مومياء حتشبسوت .....تم اٍكتشافها !*

ميرسي على الخبر ياقلم حر 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Tabitha (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مومياء حتشبسوت .....تم اٍكتشافها !*

*شكراً قلم حر على الأخبار الجديدة 

أنا ماكانش عندي اي علم بالموضوع قبل ما تقول لنا*


----------



## فادية (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مومياء حتشبسوت .....تم اٍكتشافها !*

خبر جميل 
شكرا ليك اخي العزيز
 ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## قلم حر (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مومياء حتشبسوت .....تم اٍكتشافها !*



alhor قال:


> أكتشاف مذهل ولسة الأرض ياما خافية كنوز​
> 
> شكرا لك ياقلم حر على الموضوع ​
> :16_14_21: لك​
> ...


شكرا للمرور و التشجيع .
ربنا يوفقك في كل أعمالك .​


----------



## قلم حر (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مومياء حتشبسوت .....تم اٍكتشافها !*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ميرسي على الخبر ياقلم حر
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


لا شكر على واجب .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## قلم حر (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مومياء حتشبسوت .....تم اٍكتشافها !*



Anestas!a قال:


> *شكراً قلم حر على الأخبار الجديدة *
> 
> *أنا ماكانش عندي اي علم بالموضوع قبل ما تقول لنا*


لا شكر على واجب .
بالعاده أجلب المواضيع الجديده ( طازه ) .....ما عدا في المواضيع المتجدده ( التي فيها نقطه أساسيه و أكثر من مداخله ) .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مومياء حتشبسوت .....تم اٍكتشافها !*



فادية قال:


> خبر جميل
> شكرا ليك اخي العزيز
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


شكرا للمرور و التشجيع المستمر .
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يحفظك .


----------



## قلم حر (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مومياء حتشبسوت .....تم اٍكتشافها !*

*نفس الخبر من مصدر آخر ( مع تفصيلات اٍضافيه ) ......مدعما بفيديو ( الرابط آخر المداخله المشاهدة الفيديو ) .*
*حتشبسوت "تبعث" بعد ثلاثة آلاف سنة*​ 


قال علماء الآثار المصرية إنهم عثروا على مومياء حتشبسوت، أشهر ملكة حكمت مصر قبل 3000 سنة. 
أعلن عن ذلك مدير المجلس الأعلى للآثار بمصر زاهي حواس خلال ندوة صحافية في القاهرة. 
وعُد هذا الاكتشاف الأهم من نوعه منذ 1922 تاريخ العثور على قبر توت عنخ آمون. 
ويأمل خبراء الآثار أن تكشف المومياء - التي ظلت مجهولة الهوية منذ عدة عقود- عن سر وفاة الملكة، و اختفاءها. 
وقد أقام حواس مختبرا لبحث الحمض النووي قرب المتحف، وكان يضم فريقا دوليا من العلماء، وذلك بهدف التأكد من هوية المومياء. 
وقد مولت العملية قناة ديسكفري الأمريكية، التي ستنشر فيلما وثائقيا عن الموضوع في شهر يوليو/تموز. 
واستدل فريق العلماء على هوية المومياء كذلك بفضل سن ناقصة، عثر عليها محفوظة في حرز عليه اسم حتشبسوت. 
عملية صعبة 
وقد أعرب بعض علماء الآثار عن شكهم في قدرة تقنية الحمض النووي للكشف عن هوية الملكة. 
وقال الخبير الأمريكي في البيولوجيا الجزيئية سكوت وودوارد لوكالة الأسوشييتد برس:" إنك في حاجة إلى أخذ عينات من الحمض النووي الـDNA لعدة أفراد، قصد المقارنة قبل أن تؤكد العلاقة." 
ويحتوي جزيء الـDNA على معلومات وراثية، ويمكن استخدامه لإثبات الروابط الأسرية. 





كانت المومياء في حوزة المتحف المصري منذ بداية القرن العشرين
-----------------------------------------------------------------​ 
مطموسه 
كانت حتشبسوت إحدى أهم حكام الأسرة الفرعونية الثامنة العشرة، وحكمت في القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد، بعد أن سطت عن الحكم على حساب ربيبها، تحتمس الثالث. 
وقد اشتهرت بارتداء زي ذكوري، وزرع لحية مزورة بذقنها، وبأنها كانت أكثر سلطة من خليفتيها كنفرتيتي وكليوباترة. 
ويعد المعبد حيث كانت ترقد المومياء المنسوبة إلى حتشبسوت، من أكثر امآثر استقبالا للزوار في وادي الملوك، بمدينة الأقصر، جنوبي مصر. 
لكن بعد وفاتها، تعرض اسمها للطمس في السجلات الرسمية، فيما يعتقد أنه عملية انتقام، قادها ربيبها. 
وقد عثر على المومياء في القبر رقم "كي في 60"، الذي يُعدُ من بين القبور الأكثر إثارة للحيرة والالتباس في وادي الملوك، لأنه كان يحتوي على مومياوين لسيدتين مجهولتي الهوية. 
وقد عثر خبير الآثار هوراد كارتر على القبر أول مرة عام 1903. وكان تعرض للنهب في الماضي. 
وبعد إغلاقه، أعيد فتحه عام 1906، وسُحبت منه إحدى المومياوين، التي تبين أنها لسيترا المربية الملكية لحتشبسوت. 
وظلت المومياء التي تنسب الآن لحتشبسوت طي ظلمات القبر إلى حين 1990. 
ومما زكى التخمينات بشأن هويتها هو الهيئة التي كانت عليها المومياء. 
فقد كانت يدها اليسر منثنية بطريقة لا تستخدم إلا مع الموتى من الملوك، كما كانت ترتدي قناعا خشبيا ( ربما ليتناسب مع لحيتها المزورة) 
ME-OL 
موضوع من BBCArabic.com
http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/hi/arabic/sci_tech/newsid_6247000/6247186.stm​ 
منشور 2007/06/27 18:47:10 GMT
-----------------------------------------------
قلم حر : لا تنسو مشاهدة الفيديو ( للمهتمين ) .​


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مومياء حتشبسوت .....تم اٍكتشافها !*

شكراااااا يا قلم حر على معلوماتك الرائعه

فعلا اكتشاف جميل اوى 

وجابوه فى وسائل الاعلام

بس بطبيتعك ومجهودك الرائع جبته الاول

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويوفقك اديما​


----------



## missorang2006 (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مومياء حتشبسوت .....تم اٍكتشافها !*

*شكرا قلم حر
جميل جدا 
الرب يباركك *


----------



## قلم حر (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مومياء حتشبسوت .....تم اٍكتشافها !*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكراااااا يا قلم حر على معلوماتك الرائعه​
> 
> فعلا اكتشاف جميل اوى ​
> وجابوه فى وسائل الاعلام​
> ...


لا شكر على واجب .
و شكرا للتشجيع .....أنا فعلا أستقي المواضيع من وسائل الاٍعلام العالميه و قد أسبق أحيانا العربيه ....لسهولة كتابه المواضيع هنا ( عكس التلفزيون أو الصحافه اللي بتتقيد بمواعيد و اٍجراءات معينه) .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## قلم حر (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مومياء حتشبسوت .....تم اٍكتشافها !*



missorang2006 قال:


> *شكرا قلم حر*
> *جميل جدا *
> *الرب يباركك *


أهلا ( بلدياتي ) .
و ين هالغيبه ؟؟؟
نتمنى أن يكون سبب الغياب خير .....أو عارض واٍنتهى .
شكرا للتشجيع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مومياء حتشبسوت .....تم اٍكتشافها !*

للمهتمين نكرر : هناك فيلم فيديو ( المداخله عشره ) من بي بي سي العربيه حول الموضوع .
ربنا يبارك حياتكم كلكم .


----------



## sandy23 (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مومياء حتشبسوت .....تم اٍكتشافها !*

شكرا قلم حر على المعلومات الرائعة
الرب يباركك​


----------



## missorang2006 (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مومياء حتشبسوت .....تم اٍكتشافها !*

*هلا قلم حر 
انا دائما بحكب مع قيصر انت ما بتنزل
لا بس كان عندي امتحانات
وهسا شبه فاضية *


----------



## قلم حر (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مومياء حتشبسوت .....تم اٍكتشافها !*



sandy23 قال:


> شكرا قلم حر على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> 
> الرب يباركك​


لا شكر على واجب .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## قلم حر (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مومياء حتشبسوت .....تم اٍكتشافها !*



missorang2006 قال:


> *هلا قلم حر *
> *انا دائما بحكب مع قيصر انت ما بتنزل*
> *لا بس كان عندي امتحانات*
> *وهسا شبه فاضية *


اهلا و سهلا .
 أنزل ؟؟؟؟
لوين ؟؟
المهم : طمنينا عن اٍمتحاناتك ( برساله خاصه لو أمكن ) ...و كويس تفضيتي علشان تشاركينا أكتر .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

